# Stubs für SOAP-Webservice generieren. Ich bekomme es einfach nicht hin...



## jule37 (13. Mai 2009)

hallo zusammen. da man mir in einem anderen forum nicht helfen konnte, hat man mir empfohlen, es hier zu versuchen.

ich muss für die uni einen webservice mit java und soap programmieren. habe mir also ein paar tutorials angeschaut und komme soweit mit der sache zurecht. nur eins will nicht ganz funktionieren und zwar das erstellen der stubs mit dem im jdk mitgelieferten wsimport-tool. ich bekomme immer diese fehlermeldung.

alle online quellen gehen davon aus, dass das tool funktioniert und erklären nur dessen verwendung (die an sich nicht weiter kompliziert ist). die fehlermeldung sieht ganz danach aus, als wäre die angeforderte klasse nicht auffindbar. allerdings müsste die doch im jdk enthalten sein. schließlich habe ich auf diese weise ja das wsimport tool erhalten. wenn jemand mir sagen kann, wie ich das zum laufen bekomme, wäre es mir eine enorme hilfe.

ansonsten wäre es auch toll, wenn mir jemand einen tipp geben kann, für einen alternativen weg zur erstellung der stubs & artifacts für SOAP webservices.

vielen dank


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (13. Mai 2009)

du brauchst wohl das hier (da ist zumindest die klasse drin) 

https://jax-ws.dev.java.net/


----------



## musiKk (14. Mai 2009)

Bei einem normalen Java 1.6 wird das auch mitgeliefert (lib/tools.jar). Bei dieser Version wird das Import-Tool auch installiert. Ich vermute mal, die wsimport.exe liegt im Desktop im Ordner tools/bin und wurde da einfach alleine hinkopiert und die entsprechenden JARs sind nicht im Classpath. Wenn ich das Programm aus dem Ordner <jdk-ordner>/bin aufrufe, klappts auch ohne gesetzten Classpath.


----------



## jule37 (15. Mai 2009)

danke für die antworten. ich bin leider noch nicht dazu gekommen, das auszuprobieren, weil ich grad zuviel um die ohren habe, aber jetzt hab ich endlich wieder nen ansatzpunkt zum weitermachen. danke euch


----------

